# WTS:Samsung S8300 UltraTOUCH..$340/Nokia 5630 XpressMusic...$354



## ebayphones (Feb 14, 2009)

:[email protected][/B]

remember guys I am a Dick and please check out my latest promo : two set of smelly shoes only obtainalbe through my ponno website

thanks for visiting


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bogeys at two a clock high!


----------



## Erich (Feb 14, 2009)

the guy got burned before he even left the run way


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 14, 2009)

ebayphones said:


> :[email protected][/B]
> 
> remember guys I am a Dick and please check out my latest promo : two set of smelly shoes only obtainalbe through my ponno website
> 
> thanks for visiting



Like I said before, adios pendejo!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice kill, E! Smoked him on the takeoff. 8)


----------



## daljeetkaur1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just peed my pants...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 29, 2010)

Tracking....tracking....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2010)

LMAO Nice

"I'll take Dumbasses for a $100 Alex"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

Dipsh!t(s)...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2010)

well, at least they are all spamming in one thread!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spamming the spammer....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2010)

Jeez, that was stoopid!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 30, 2010)

Who spams in the same thread? How polite. 

Like this almost


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW0UbmwtC8w_


----------



## kgambit (Jan 30, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> LMAO Nice
> 
> "I'll take Dumbasses for a $100 Alex"


----------

